# FIFE SCOTLAND, lost rottweiler



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

If you are in the Fife area can you please please keep an eye out for this lovely female Rottweiler, she around 12 years old, has a docked tail and went missing in the Glenrothes area 2 days ago.

We need to get her reunited with her owners, they are missing her terribly 

If you have any information, if you've seen her or saw someone take her (she might have been spotted near a Dual Carrige way) please PM and I will give you the details needed to contact the owner.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

i`m miles away hun so cannot help though i do hope she is reunited with her owners soon , is she on doglost?
DogLost Dog Rescue - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

diablo said:


> i`m miles away hun so cannot help though i do hope she is reunited with her owners soon , is she on doglost?
> DogLost Dog Rescue - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners


Thank you  yeah I've sent the owner the link to that website and gave her a list of numbers to call but everywhere is shut till tuesday! 

shes had some information that a woman from the town centre may have found her, hopefully she'll find out who it was or the woman will phone the kennel/dog warden on tuesday so fingers crossed!!  but still just keep an eye out (fife people) just incase its a different dog.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh god I hope she is found soon - the weather is about to change again for the worse.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

912142 said:


> Oh god I hope she is found soon - the weather is about to change again for the worse.


is it? really want it to make its mind! I got a wee tan 2 weeks ago and now its freezing again! 

Yeah, hopefully she's curled up in someone home waiting to be found or handed in, poor girl must be freezing at night


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

SHES BEEN FOUND 

 someone picked her up and took her to a vet  family are soo happy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's fantastic news


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

aww i bet she and her owners are so relieved to have her back , great news and a happy ending


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's the best news I have heard all weekend.


----------



## Addychu (Apr 9, 2012)

Good, im glad she is safe =]


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad she has been found and well! I was just about to ring my mates in Fife to keep a look out


----------

